# Another newbie



## noddyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all, been snooping for a while, thought I'd better say hello...

Bought a mk1 roadster, a few weeks back, loving it! Passed its mot today, with only advisories on the brakes, so quite happy about that 

I also drive a Vw t4 van, and wave at other t4's, it just seems to be the done thing. I have a question, do tt drivers wave at each other, or will just get blank stares when I do?

noddy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Noddy, Welcome to the TTF.
Usually a confused stare.. :roll: :? Miserable lot.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Noddy, welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Noddy, welcome along.

I waved at 3 TTs on Friday and no response from any of them! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noddyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one then! I going to carry on waving, even if I'm not getting any response, just seems a nice thing to do


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

